# lAKE SUPERIOR



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 2701
View attachment 2700
View attachment 2699
The Big lake ----When we got home from our trip----the Ice is mostly gone now---on the far shore is the city of Marquette Mi--------SB
View attachment 2698
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics SB, thanks for sharing. Marquette looks like it's big enough to have what you need and small enough that you'll probably see the guy who sold it to you again.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a pretty place. I wish we had some large lakes like that around here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lake! I bet the county I live in fits into that!

Great photo's SB!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awsome SB, some good inner tubing water there!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks awsome SB, some good inner tubing water there!!


You wouldn't swim in there would you hassell? Welcome back!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Matt---------------the lake is 350 miles long and 160 miles wide----surface area covered 31,700 miles----deepest point 1300 ft [400 meters]----has 3,000,000,000,000,000 -3quadrillion gals of water-has 10% of the worlds fresh water----the clearest water in the world--avg visibility -- 27 feet under water --up to a 100ft------SB---------OH!!! AVG temp year around 40 degrees







come for a swim this summer:cool:*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish I could SB! And if I did make it over I wouldn't as I only swim in pools! But I'd love to fish it! Some big walleye and perch in there!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You wouldn't swim in there would you hassell? Welcome back!


Thanks, have had many a bath in those temperatures, you use Ivory soap as it floats cause the old bar of soap is moving so fast and the water is so cold you haven't time to be diving for misplaced soap!! HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Matt---------------the lake is 350 miles long and 160 miles wide----surface area covered 31,700 miles----deepest point 1300 ft [400 meters]----has 3,000,000,000,000,000 -3quadrillion gals of water-has 10% of the worlds fresh water----the clearest water in the world--avg visibility -- 27 feet under water --up to a 100ft------SB---------OH!!! AVG temp year around 40 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dry suit time !!!

Wet suits way toooooo cold.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Thanks, have had many a bath in those temperatures, you use Ivory soap as it floats cause the old bar of soap is moving so fast and the water is so cold you haven't time to be diving for misplaced soap!! HA!!


No pools are for swimming in and baths are for washing in!


----------

